# what to do this summer



## drunken marauder (Apr 20, 2008)

So what is everyone doing this summer??? I can decide whether to hop out to portland and o.d.... Or go to Vancouver to buy sum toilet paper.... Whats everyone elses plans??


----------



## drunken marauder (Apr 21, 2008)

perma culture??? was thinking bout goin to oregon whats perma culture??


----------



## Poking Victim (May 12, 2008)

permaculture is self-sustainability and evironmental consciousness
or something along those lines
doing everything sustainable and eco-friendly


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 12, 2008)

unfortunately, ill be in new orleans all summer and pretty much until next year. feel free to come by and visit though!


----------



## drunken marauder (May 17, 2008)

hmm perma culture sounds like fun do you make your own pachulie oil???????


----------



## john1158 (May 17, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> I plan on playing fat hippy all summer and making money. Maybe start drinkin again, we'll see. I am thinking of getting involved with a permaculture group outside of portland, we'll see



start drinking again???? 
oh no.......
iam about the money making....
selling my cruster bling coast to coast.....


----------



## Robot (May 20, 2008)

i am catchning my first train......then going to the west coast for a while, down to austin tx, then new orleans, then back up to minnesota. my best friend has been catching trains for a while now so hes being gracious enough to take me. how lucky i feel.....


----------



## blackmatter (May 20, 2008)

i dont know about you all but iplan on dancing naked in babbling brooks


----------



## Mouse (May 20, 2008)

I plan on getting my record clean and getting healthy and trying to enjoy summer


----------



## Dameon (May 22, 2008)

So far, Folklife here in Seattle, the Rainbow Gathering in Wyoming at the beginning of July, and Deep Life Quarry in Ohio later in July. Assuming the railroad gods feel like getting me all those places at the right times.


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 23, 2008)

what's deep life quarry?


----------



## spoorprint (May 29, 2008)

When I went to Deep Lock Quarry in 05 (the first year) it was kind of small.
From the reports I've read on didgihitch its grown, but don't be surprised if it isn't to big.

Thirteen days til I leave for Alaska to process fish.


----------



## vagabond (Aug 5, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> ride Michigan shortlines!
> 
> i dare you!
> 
> i wish i had the care to.


what does this entail, exactly? 
i've been living away from home for a month and a half, and i'm currently residing in west michigan (grand rapids area). 
i need some adventure, and this sounds somewhat exciting.


----------

